# Drawing and being Watched...



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

Does being watching while drawing disturb you, or put you on edge?

I know for me personally it kinda irks me and I can never work as well as i can when shut off in my office behind my computer. 
I understand a lot of artists seem to love being watched hence all the streaming but for me it's like a creativity killer and I get very self conscious about every mistake or flaw. 

It's possible for me to draw when being watched but always seems weak compared to stuff i can concentrate on.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 2, 2014)

People who know me well know that if you loom around me while I'm working (writing or drawing), you will end up with a pencil or pen shoved into your eye. Any time I work (writing) outside of my designated work spots, I select a location that gives me privacy and I always look grumpy enough that random people don't bothering trying. Plus that's not a very common thing here anyway, for a stranger to come up and loom. I don't really draw outside of the house, so I typically am left to work in peace. 

I can work while being watched but I absolutely hate having someone just looming over my personal space and watching me like a hawk.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> People who know me well know that if you loom around me while I'm working (writing or drawing), you will end up with a pencil or pen shoved into your eye. Any time I work (writing) outside of my designated work spots, I select a location that gives me privacy and I always look grumpy enough that random people don't bothering trying. Plus that's not a very common thing here anyway, for a stranger to come up and loom. I don't really draw outside of the house, so I typically am left to work in peace.
> 
> I can work while being watched but I absolutely hate having someone just looming over my personal space and watching me like a hawk.



I couldn't work very well outside at all, and I'm way too timid to be rude.
Nice to know I'm not alone in feeling irked at being watched


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 2, 2014)

i can NOT draw if i'm being watched. AT ALL. if i know i'm being watched, my mind goes blank. in fact, i can't even draw if there's the _possibility_ somebody could see. When i was in school, i always sat way in the back for that very reason because even the _potential _of someone standing behind me creeped me out and stopped me from drawing. My computer screens are all facing away from the office door to ensure i can see anyone coming through the door 'cuzz i can't even compose an email if someone might read over my shoulder.

As soon as anybody walks into the room or even if i hear someone coming down the hall, i panic and minimize my work. Wether i'm drawing brewbs or even totally-not-embarrassing stick people, i'm paranoid is fuck when i have pen on paper or photoshop open. Always.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i can NOT draw if i'm being watched. AT ALL. if i know i'm being watched, my mind goes blank. in fact, i can't even draw if there's the _possibility_ somebody could see. When i was in school, i always sat way in the back for that very reason because even the _potential _of someone standing behind me creeped me out and stopped me from drawing. My computer screens are all facing away from the office door to ensure i can see anyone coming through the door 'cuzz i can't even compose an email if someone might read over my shoulder.
> 
> As soon as anybody walks into the room or even if i hear someone coming down the hall, i panic and minimize my work. Wether i'm drawing brewbs or even totally-not-embarrassing stick people, i'm paranoid is fuck when i have pen on paper or photoshop open. Always.



God i was the same way in highschool, the teacher helped me a little with that problem, she was very supportive even tho all i drew was videogame characters from Mortal Kombat lol


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 2, 2014)

Depends what I'm drawing and who I'm with. If I was with either my boyfriend or people with similar interests I'd be ok, but anyone else would make me feel self conscious. I find that finished works make me more self conscious than being watch doing the drawing, I feel like someone's barging their way into my brain if they look through my stuff. It's quite intrusive.
I also hate polite compliments from people that see me draw, I can't take compliments in person and I just contradict them and put myself down.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Depends what I'm drawing and who I'm with. If I was with either my boyfriend or people with similar interests I'd be ok, but anyone else would make me feel self conscious. I find that finished works make me more self conscious than being watch doing the drawing, I feel like someone's barging their way into my brain if they look through my stuff. It's quite intrusive.
> I also hate polite compliments from people that see me draw, I can't take compliments in person and I just contradict them and put myself down.



I'm the same way about compliments, it's like i don't deserve them or something. 
I know they mean well and are trying to be supportive but at that moment in public i seem so awkward in accepting the praise.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 3, 2014)

i used to like praise from friends and family about my art. Not anymore. i seriously don't feel like half of it is sincere. Family always says nice things because they're family but friends are more likely to be honest, though. Unless your friends are suck-ups or trying for your attention, that is. That was my experience at least.

My parents would always make me share my stuff with my grandma, whom i WANTED praise from. She was always in awe of my "talent" and seemed to treasure my "art". Then some time in high school she asked me out of the blue, "Have you drawn anything lately?". To which i replied, "Nah, i sort of stopped with the cartoons for a while. i dunno if i wanna be a cartoonist anymore". She swiftly broke my heart with a, "Well good. You were wasting your time anyway."


----------



## Charrio (Nov 3, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i used to like praise from friends and family about my art. Not anymore. i seriously don't feel like half of it is sincere. Family always says nice things because they're family but friends are more likely to be honest, though. Unless your friends are suck-ups or trying for your attention, that is. That was my experience at least.
> 
> My parents would always make me share my stuff with my grandma, whom i WANTED praise from. She was always in awe of my "talent" and seemed to treasure my "art". Then some time in high school she asked me out of the blue, "Have you drawn anything lately?". To which i replied, "Nah, i sort of stopped with the cartoons for a while. i dunno if i wanna be a cartoonist anymore". She swiftly broke my heart with a, "Well good. You were wasting your time anyway."



Oh man, that sucks so hard I'm sorry you had such an experience. 
My mom has been very supportive in so many ways, I have to believe she does care. 
I can only imagine how hard that was for you, I really hope you kept drawing anyways, even if just for yourself.


----------



## Terror-Run (Nov 4, 2014)

I used to not be able to draw at all when there was anybody in the room. And if I doodle now I really hate when people ask "what are you drawing?" that still kills my mood and my answer will always be "I don't know yet" ^^

I'm able to stream now, mostly because I'm more confident in my skill - but I've also practiced. By streaming without telling anybody, I am able to practice getting watched, and know that someone might stumble in - but it's mostly just me ^^


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 4, 2014)

i could never stream my process. i'm WAY too reliant on CTRL+Z.
There was the cool version Corel Painter i used to draw with (5?) that had a record feature. Just for funnsies i decided to record a drawing from start to finish just to see what it looked like sped up. i was a fuckin' MESS watching my scribbles take shape. it looked like wriggly worms appearing on screen and squirming until they formed a picture!! Most of my process goes like this : Line, line, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, curve, undo, undo, long curve, line, line, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, circle, circle, dot, dot, undo, dot, curve, curve, undo, etc.

it was painful. i can only imagine how boring it'd be to watch me stream live.

Curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, undo...


----------



## Charrio (Nov 4, 2014)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i could never stream my process. i'm WAY too reliant on CTRL+Z.
> There was the cool version Corel Painter i used to draw with (5?) that had a record feature. Just for funnsies i decided to record a drawing from start to finish just to see what it looked like sped up. i was a fuckin' MESS watching my scribbles take shape. it looked like wriggly worms appearing on screen and squirming until they formed a picture!! Most of my process goes like this : Line, line, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, curve, undo, undo, long curve, line, line, curve, undo, curve, undo, curve, circle, circle, dot, dot, undo, dot, curve, curve, undo, etc.
> 
> it was painful. i can only imagine how boring it'd be to watch me stream live.
> ...



That sounds a lot like me, I use the Crayon tool a lot in SAI and have none too steady of a hand.
I use UNDO like it were one of my main buttons, thankfully i can use the Line tools to go over my cat scratch sketching and make it look a good deal smoother.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 4, 2014)

For as long as i've owned one, the right-click on my Wacom pens have all been macro'd to UNDO. My sketches are usually fluid pen movements; lots of S shapes and curves. But most of my ink work is done in short single-direction swipes. By the time i'm done with a basic outline i have about 50+ separate strokes. i usually have so many that i started making line breaks part of my style. Sure makes flat coloring a bitch since i can't always use the fill tools...


----------



## Synec (Nov 4, 2014)

nupe, i'm pretty much indifferent. school was always back towards another row of desks and looky-loosâ€”studio work is back towards the art director as he tells you exactly what's wrong with everything (including what sock/underwear combo you're wearing). i kinda feel like i'm going off the rails when i draw by myself since there's no one to tell me i could do something differently/better.


----------



## Pyro Jay (Nov 4, 2014)

if someone is watching I can't do anything... and I get nervous... like "Oh crap, I'm failing them right now." That's how I think and stuffs.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Nov 5, 2014)

Being watched while drawing does make me self conscious, but in a way, although it makes me nervous about what I draw, it encourages me to make sure I draw well. It really depends on the audience too. When I livestream my drawings, I am pressured by my audience to stay on track and complete the drawing, which is really helpful in forcing me to get work done.
Usually when I'm being watched, I shyly want to "show off" and draw something really cool. But sometimes I'll be being watched by people I'm not comfortable with, and I'll suddenly begin drawing a really violent and gory creature to scare them off. XD


----------



## Charrio (Nov 5, 2014)

PriestessShizuka said:


> Being watched while drawing does make me self conscious, but in a way, although it makes me nervous about what I draw, it encourages me to make sure I draw well. It really depends on the audience too. When I livestream my drawings, I am pressured by my audience to stay on track and complete the drawing, which is really helpful in forcing me to get work done.
> Usually when I'm being watched, I shyly want to "show off" and draw something really cool. But sometimes I'll be being watched by people I'm not comfortable with, and I'll suddenly begin drawing a really violent and gory creature to scare them off. XD



I like the idea of being pressured by an audience, I tend to get distracted all the time. 
Is there a program that can record the process without being in a live stream?


----------



## Misomie (Nov 5, 2014)

Charrio said:


> I couldn't work very well outside at all, and I'm way too timid to be rude.
> Nice to know I'm not alone in feeling irked at being watched



Telling someone to bugger off isn't being rude. They're being rude by not asking to enter your personal space. Heck, if it is really that painful to tell someone to scram, just tell them you don't feel comfortable being watched.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 5, 2014)

There are tons of programs you can use for recording your desktop display. it's been years since i've done it so i have no idea what the best apps are for doing such today. Keep in mind, though, that a lot of them that are free will limit your recording time or put large watermarks in your capture. if you post your process on YouTube, i'd be interested in watching it.


----------



## Gishiki (Nov 7, 2014)

I actually like streaming my arts. It helps me focus to know that people are watching so I don't go waste my time watching videos or TV. Also, if I make any mistakes they can point it out to me.


----------



## Armendariz (Nov 7, 2014)

Eeeeh... at first drawing with an audience was kinda weird, with the shyness and all. It's like quality just lowers a couple of steps (even if your skill didn't seem to go any lower).
I probably started with Livestreaming, which seems like a nice start on exposing your work process, as long you don't have to think of an idea during it (at least I suck on that department). With luck, someone may lay down a couple of words or two to help you improve said process.
I kinda missing Livestreaming now, I have to do it again. 

Anyway, that weirdness and shyness for me pretty much went away in University. You simply HAVE to draw with an audience. You present it to your friends, to your class mates, to your teachers, and just show your own process and work all around; they even emphasize walking around and look at the other students work. There really is no turning back. And eventually, there you go, out on the street to draw buildings in the middle of a live audience that is always ever so curious on watching what you're doing. Amazed even, because it's a skill that many people would like to hold\develop. I've had my share of conversations started when I was just drawing away in public, usually while waiting for transports, or in the transports themselves.

Still, I do get discreetly nervous because my brain tends to shut off his imagination. I almost can't draw without sketching it first. But if my workflow is ongoing and I'm distracted, I'm pretty much fine all the way.

I believe it to be a nice perk to develop as an artist, although certainly not necessary.
Plus, drawing on a large wall\white board is really a pleasant liberating feeling, and you're bound to do it in a group of some people which is the best way to experience it!


----------



## Charrio (Nov 7, 2014)

Gishiki said:


> I actually like streaming my arts. It helps me focus to know that people are watching so I don't go waste my time watching videos or TV. Also, if I make any mistakes they can point it out to me.



I really need to look into that, I spend way too much time surfing the net and watching TV while i should be drawing.


----------



## Gnozpar (Nov 9, 2014)

Urgh, I have the same problem, I get too embarrassed with anything related to my tastes, whenever I draw I always have to open 2 projects i paintool SAI to leave one blank and whenever anyone comes in switch tabs and make like Im thinking what to draw. It's terrible...

Idk I am so afraid to show anyone failures IRL because you don't have the animosity you get on the internet, and no one has same tastes like I have, like Pokemons, fanart, OCs... At least on the internet there is a fabulous thing called comunities... this even happens with music, I dont let anyone near my ipod either ;_;


----------



## Hewge (Nov 9, 2014)

ã€œ(^âˆ‡^ã€œï¼‰Hi guys who wants to watch me draw otters 'n bulges? Ugguuuï¼ˆã€œ^âˆ‡^)ã€œ


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> ã€œ(^âˆ‡^ã€œï¼‰Hi guys who wants to watch me draw otters 'n bulges? Ugguuuï¼ˆã€œ^âˆ‡^)ã€œ



I otter not


----------



## Gnozpar (Nov 10, 2014)

Hewge said:


> ã€œ(^âˆ‡^ã€œï¼‰Hi guys who wants to watch me draw otters 'n bulges? Ugguuuï¼ˆã€œ^âˆ‡^)ã€œ



Try drawing that in front of a familiar 

again, internet animosity is a thing


----------



## Charrio (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I took the Plunge and started a Picardo stream, and had my first one tonight. 
It was An adult commission but it was actually nice, I even recorded the stream so i can see how bad i was at the beginning


----------



## Hewge (Nov 14, 2014)

Gnozpar said:


> Try drawing that in front of a familiar
> 
> again, internet animosity is a thing



If you'd feel awkward about what you draw around people you're close with, then you're probably not as close with them as you might think.


----------



## Shiroashi (Nov 15, 2014)

For me being watched has always been a stressful situation, especially  when showing work that is in the sketching/composing stage (my sketching  is very messy and i was told it looks so shitty and now i feel  self-conscious about it. But its sketching... i don't know what some people  expect!? >_<) 
I recently started streaming again and the  first few times i got really ridiculously nervous and was constantly on  edge/all shivery, but at least i could provide a decent amount of  quality work, the few people in the stream were very nice and interested,  so it kept me going. 
I'm sure it will get less stressful with  time and i really want to go trough with it. Having someone watching  and talk to sure is appealing and i can get a lot of laughs with goofing  around in streams. I'll just have to carry on and face my demons  since its all just in the head. =)
When someone is physically looming around next  to me, or being in a crowded area, then i can't get anything done... this seems rather normal anyway. xD


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 15, 2014)

It depends on _when _I'm being watched. If I've already got a good thumbnail drawing to look at, or a rough sketch down, and it's a matter of refining/inking/coloring or whatever, it's fine. If I'm in the brainstorming stage of deciding _what _to draw and getting down my rough sketch, having an audience is way too pressuring and I end up drawing something boring/safe and feeling disappointed with myself. 

It's kind of been an issue with all the time I've been spending at my boyfriend's since it's a 1 bedroom apartment, but I've started to work around that by doing most of my thumbnails curled up with a sketchbook. It feels more shielded than drawing on a tablet on a bright screen, and I feel freer to draw a bunch of dumb crap in the hopes that something in there is worth turning into a bigger piece.


----------



## Charrio (Nov 15, 2014)

Ruggy said:


> It depends on _when _I'm being watched. If I've already got a good thumbnail drawing to look at, or a rough sketch down, and it's a matter of refining/inking/coloring or whatever, it's fine. If I'm in the brainstorming stage of deciding _what _to draw and getting down my rough sketch, having an audience is way too pressuring and I end up drawing something boring/safe and feeling disappointed with myself.
> 
> It's kind of been an issue with all the time I've been spending at my boyfriend's since it's a 1 bedroom apartment, but I've started to work around that by doing most of my thumbnails curled up with a sketchbook. It feels more shielded than drawing on a tablet on a bright screen, and I feel freer to draw a bunch of dumb crap in the hopes that something in there is worth turning into a bigger piece.



I so know how you feel there, Its almost maddening. 
I never end up happy with it, and feel like a fool unable to really show my skills.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 15, 2014)

Doing anything while being watched tends to mess with your head a little bit. I find myself failing to do even the most basic tasks while under supervision. 

As for streaming, I think that anyone would find it much easier to draw in a stream where 200 people are watching vs being watched by 200 people in the same room as you. Unless you are very confident and secure in your abilities, it would unnerve just about any artist. 

For myself personally, it depends on the subject matter I am drawing and the situation I am in. If I'm in drawing class working on an assignment, then I don't mind it when people come have a peek at what I'm doing. I tend to be more self conscious about personal or non-class related work when I am working at my desk.


----------



## Suid (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't met anybody who'd I'd trust to watch my perverted stream of conciousness. Yet.

Granted, it's not all of it, but... y'know... 75%-80%....


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate it being watched when i draw. Most when my mother is here because she says something to the art and then she never stops to talk


----------



## Floogle (Mar 18, 2015)

I love streaming, being watched gives me more of a sense of purpose and bolsters my creativity. Though I do have problems communicating with my audience though.


----------



## detou (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't mind streaming, but like a couple of people here mentioned, my sketch stages are awful, like, I fondly refer to them as my *hairy chewbacca sketch phase* because I focus more on fleshing out as a whole, and not necessarily refining anything. When you pair that with a nonartist, things can get sketchy because they assume this is how it will look at the end and start to make completely irrelevant comments. I think the weirdest one I had while sketching was, this person told me in stream,

"His eyes are blue." While I was in the sketch phase for... a black and white painting. Lol.

I manage my time better while I stream, but I'm not nearly as creative... unless I'm just streaming privately for people close to me. It can be a stressful setup sometimes, especially with picarto, where anyone can just wander in.

I also think a large part of why streaming is so big is as a 'hey, I don't trace," sort of statement. At least it seems like it from my observations of the sometimes accusatory and cutthroat nature of artistic communities online.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 25, 2015)

It used to wierd me out, then I liked sketching at museums during busy days. Then I had more fun sitting my friend down, then traveling with a group of people up to my own art, and making fun of it. God, people would get so offended. 

Live streaming tends to make me productive as heck.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 5, 2015)

My job involves designing logos while people sit and watch.  And it is uncomfortable an uncomfortable process as I am a very shy person. It's unavoidable for me however, so I have learned to cope with it over time.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

Meggyc said:


> My job involves designing logos while people sit and watch.  And it is uncomfortable an uncomfortable process as I am a very shy person. It's unavoidable for me however, so I have learned to cope with it over time.



Wow that sounds like it must of been really stressful while you got used to it.


----------



## Meggyc (Apr 5, 2015)

Stress varies from day to day. Oddly enough, sometimes the greatest stress can come from people who are impressed with the technology. Sometimes I would rather be told by a customer that they don't like what I'm doing rather than be asked questions such as "How long have you been doing this?" or "Where did you learn how to do that?" or being told "Wow! That's amazing! You're so talented!" when all I've done is to type in text and change a font.

It's not that I mean to sound conceited or rude somehow, and I'm happy when a client is happy with what I've done. It can just be stressful having to answer questions about myself or being praised for something that I had little to do.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 5, 2015)

Meggyc said:


> Stress varies from day to day. Oddly enough, sometimes the greatest stress can come from people who are impressed with the technology. Sometimes I would rather be told by a customer that they don't like what I'm doing rather than be asked questions such as "How long have you been doing this?" or "Where did you learn how to do that?" or being told "Wow! That's amazing! You're so talented!" when all I've done is to type in text and change a font.
> 
> It's not that I mean to sound conceited or rude somehow, and I'm happy when a client is happy with what I've done. It can just be stressful having to answer questions about myself or being praised for something that I had little to do.



Yeah I get ya, I'm sure it would get irksome. 
For me, it's like the social anxiety compounded with my own timid nature makes me freeze up


----------

